# XMI Datensatz in RAP Anwendung nutzen



## seemsbroken (28. Jun 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich arbeite nachwievor mit EMF Forms & muss neben einer SWT Anwendung auch eine RAP Anwendung schreiben.

Klappt alles bisher wunderbar, aber ich möchte jetz in der RAP Anwendung auf den selben Datensatz zurück greifen, welchen ich in der SWT Anwendung benutze ( mittels Export Project bekomme ich ja die zugehörige xmi.esp Datei.

Ich vermute dass ich in meiner Klasse die momentan noch ein Dummy Object startet diese so umändern muss, dass diese auf meine .xmi Datei zugreift. Stehe momentan etwas auf dem SChlauch wie.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte  

Viele Grüße


----------



## lam_tr (1. Jul 2016)

Hallo seemsbroken,

soviel ich weiß unterstützt EMF Forms auch RAP, d.h. du hast an sich schon einen Renderer dafür, wieso passt du deine ECP nicht einfach da an, und kannst dan in RAP wiederverwenden?

Grüße
lam


----------



## seemsbroken (11. Jul 2016)

Ja genau, ich habe eine eine methode, die immer wieder ein "dummy" object erstellt. ich möchte jetz halt eine .xmi einbinden. meine RAP Anwendung läuft ja schon soweit. nur wie bekomm ich den schon im SWT angewendeten Datensatz? Das beide Anwendungen über den gleichen Datensatz laufen ?


----------

